# Luxie's first THK



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

The Honest Kitchen samples arrives finally! It took a looong time due them not shipping internationally, i had to have it shipped to an Aeropost address.

Anywhoo, it's here and I made some for Luxie. It's the "Love" version.










Luxie won't touch it! I put some on my finger and she licked it off but other than that she's not having it. I'm just going to wait until she is very very hungry and feed her only THK. This is really my last resort as she is so picky. At a certain point she will eat it, right? I mean she's not going to let herself starve? :s Or should I go about it another way?


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

I think it depends on the dog some are stubborn and would rather starve then eat something they don't like. Tiki is one who will starve! She refused to eat for like three days. Which really scared me because I didn't know what was wrong and I couldn't find something she would eat until she went crazy over pork that she could smell so I made her home made dog food until I could find her something she liked. Didn't want her to become hypoglycemic.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Does she always want to eat what you're eating? You could try pretending eat it with a spoon. Many times they'll eat it if they think you're eating.


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

So I made her taste is a few hours later and she ended up eating a tiny bit of it. But she wasnt at all excited about it yet lol! I Guess we'll see how it goes tomorrow!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Does she always want to eat what you're eating? You could try pretending eat it with a spoon. Many times they'll eat it if they think you're eating.


I tried this and it made her curious!! Thanks!!


----------

